# Allan Marques Loureiro



## Andreas89 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Centrocampista classe '91 dell'Udinese.

Centrocampista totale, impressionante da vedere. Sembra ce ne siano 3-4 in mezzo al campo. E' ovunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2015)

Gran bel giocatorino. Pensavo fosse molto più maturo poi.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Febbraio 2015)

Molto forte, mi piace un sacco. L'Udinese anche quest'anno ha trovato qualcuno su cui monetizzare.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2015)

I mediani di cui abbiamo bisogno sono tipo questo qui. Altro che De Jong!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> I mediani di cui abbiamo bisogno sono tipo questo qui. Altro che De Jong!



Allan lo vendono a 3.5 mln ?


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allan lo vendono a 3.5 mln ?



moltiplicato per 5


----------

